# Samuel Rutherford on the obedience required by the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 16, 2020)

... It is the same very obedience commanded in the Law, as a strict covenant of works, to be done by strength from our own nature, and for the authority of the Law-giver, and the love of God, and now enjoined in a mild covenant of grace, from the strength of the grace of Christ, and now not only acteth on us by Legal motives, the love of God, the authority of the Law-giver, (which the Gospel excludeth not) but upon the love of a free Redeemer and Ransom-payer: as it may be the same debt, which a man payeth of his own proper goods, and of the money borrowed from a rich friend.

1 Perfect obedience, which the Law requireth, and imperfect obedience which the Gospel accepteth (for it requireth perfection as well as the Law doth) are but gradually differences; as the same sum of gold, though clipped, if accepted by the creditor as full payment, the rest which is wanting being pardoned, may in grace and value, bee as good as the full payment. It is the Law that commandeth the love of God, under pain of eternal death, for the least fail, and by way of a covenant of works. Now the tenure of a covenant of works is an accident of the Law. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on the obedience required by the gospel.


----------

